# Mon iBook fait le mort !



## Mac iMesser (2 Mai 2006)

Un ami a acheté un ibook d'occasion. Il fonctionnait parfaitement bien pendant quelques jours et soudain il a un écran noir, plus rien qui fonctionne. Pas boing, pas de disque qui tourne. Rien. On peut essayer avec l'alimentation secteur (différente) ou pas, rien n'y fait. La seule chose qui s'allume est le témoin de charge à l'arrière...

Avant d'envoyer cette machine en réparation, avez-vous une idée de la nature de la panne ? Ce type d'accident est-il fréquent sur ce genre de modèle? Y a-t-il des chances que ce soit un problème de batterie ?


----------



## pacis (3 Mai 2006)

ne serait-ce point le problème récurrant des ibook G3 et de la carte vidéo ?


----------



## Mac iMesser (3 Mai 2006)

À savoir ?

Peux-tu m'expliquer de quoi il s'agit ?
Sais-tu si la réparation est onéreuse ?


----------



## duracel (3 Mai 2006)

Mac iMesser a dit:
			
		

> À savoir ?
> 
> Peux-tu m'expliquer de quoi il s'agit ?
> Sais-tu si la réparation est onéreuse ?


 
IL y a une série de ibook G3 qui ont un problème de carte mère et le remplacement est fait par apple sans frais.
Cela doit êtrer quelque part sur l'apple store dans la rubrique support.


----------



## ivash (3 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> IL y a une série de ibook G3 qui ont un problème de carte mère et le remplacement est fait par apple sans frais.
> Cela doit êtrer quelque part sur l'apple store dans la rubrique support.




Dans l'onglet "support", colonne de droite ... Entre le numéro de série de ton iBook et tu sauras immédiatement ...


----------



## skydream (3 Mai 2006)

c'est étrange j'ai eu le même problème hier à la même heure, mon ibook g3 900 est par chance encore sous l'extension ( de 3 ans après la date d'achat ) de garantie concernant ce problème. Je ne sais pas si le changement de carte mère est une solution permanante   j'ai cru comprendre que le problème pouvait resurgir n'importe quand.


----------



## pacis (3 Mai 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> c'est étrange j'ai eu le même problème hier à la même heure, mon ibook g3 900 est par chance encore sous l'extension ( de 3 ans après la date d'achat ) de garantie concernant ce problème. Je ne sais pas si le changement de carte mère est une solution permanante   j'ai cru comprendre que le problème pouvait resurgir n'importe quand.




Franchement ? A mon avis , dépêche toi, de prendre contact avec Apple , avant la fin de cette extension de garantie.


----------



## skydream (4 Mai 2006)

oui, oui de toute façon je fonce le faire réparer mais je veux dire après est-ce qu'il ne vaut mieux pas que je le revende et m'acheter quelquechose qui soit sans problème de ce type. Je ne vois pas ce que je peux avoir pour moins de 700..


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Mai 2006)

Le problème des cartes-mère n'avait pas forcément de lien avec les écrans noirs. Il avait pour effet d'avoir des imprefections d'affichages (lignes, nuées de pixels, etc).
Les écrans noirs sont le plus souvent dûs à un autre problème des iBooks ice G3: les cables alimentant l'éclairage de l'écran étaient séctionnés par la charnière.
Plus de détails, là.

A.

ps:
Si j'étais mauvaise langue, je dirais que si il y a p'tet un lien entre carte-mère et écran noir: il semblerait que les problèmes écrans noirs apparaissaient souvent après le changement de carte-mère par le sav d'Apple. Enfin il faudrait que je sois vraiment vraiment mauvaise langue pour penser qu'ils aient pu remonter les machines trop vite... oui vraiment...


----------



## skydream (5 Mai 2006)

En fait l'écran est totalement noir, c'est à dire que quand il n'y a plus de rétroéclérage quand on met une lampe allogène derrière l'écran on arrive a distinguer le desktop. Dans mon cas rien du tout. Enfin voilà il vient d'être pris en réparation délais annoncé : 2semaines. Selon vous combien y a t'il de chance sur 10 pour que la carte mère relache encore?


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Mai 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> Selon vous combien y a t'il de chance sur 10 pour que la carte mère relache encore?



Désormais peu... mais je ne souviens pas que la carte mère était à l'origine d'un écran noir...

A.


----------



## skydream (6 Mai 2006)

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/faq/ sur cette page il y a les symptomes parmis lesquels mon problème :
                         Apparition de lignes inattendues à lécran
                         Image vidéo intermittente
                         Blocage de la vidéo
                         Démarrage de l'ordinateur suivi d'un écran vide
Voilà la liste de mes soucis. 


> Désormais peu...


c'est vrai? je croyais que le problèmes pouvait resurgir à n'importe quel moment et que le changement de carte mère était simplement du provisoire en attendant que ça relache un jour ou l'autre du à un problème de fabrication de l'ibook. Est-ce que ce problème touche les ibook G4?


----------



## Tox (6 Mai 2006)

J'ai lu récemment que le problème vidéo des iBook pourrait venir du design de la carte-mère. En effet, contrairement au PB, l'emplacement du composant vidéo est au centre de la machine et ce composant est, de fait, soumis à de plus fortes contraintes de chaleur.

A mon sens, cela reste encore au stade de rumeur. En effet, vu le nombre de iBook vendus, je trouve que les problèmes après plusieurs mois, années d'utilisation restent assez faiblement représentés sur ce forum.

Edit : il me semble que la panne la plus fréquemment recensée reste encore celle du cisaillement du câble d'alimentation du néon au niveau des charnières. Mais de manière générale, les charnières des portables restent leurs points faibles (casse, jeu, grincement, cisaillements, etc.)


----------



## manustyle (6 Mai 2006)

L'ibook d'un ami "G3-800" avait le même problème, j'ai suivi les conseils de ce site

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/reparation_video_g3_article796.html

et il remarche parfaitement.

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas acheté de radiateur a 300balles comme sur le site, mais j'ai déniché une simple plaque d'aluminium, je l'ai fixé au même endroit avec un peu de pate thermique et roule marcel. 

ps. Le plus dur, est de démonter le capot sans tout casser !


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Mai 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai? je croyais que le problèmes pouvait resurgir à n'importe quel moment et que le changement de carte mère était simplement du provisoire en attendant que ça relache un jour ou l'autre du à un problème de fabrication de l'ibook. Est-ce que ce problème touche les ibook G4?



On peut espérer qu'ils maîtrisent la réparation maintenant. Oky quand je l'ai fait, j'ai dû y retourner deux fois, mais c'était au début du programme de réparation.

A.


----------



## skydream (6 Mai 2006)

en fait je m'inquiète car mon ibook a bientot 3ans et donc je voudrais pas qu'il me relache juste après son anniversaire au quel cas.. je serais dans le pétrin  car plus d'extension de garantie. Mon ibook vas tout de même me manquer pendant ces 2 semaines je serais heureux de le retrouver, c'est fou ce qu'on peut attacher comme importance à un objet.. à la fois il m'est d'une réelle utilité dans mes études et également dans mes distraction donc il a sa place à mes cotés :love:.


----------



## pacis (8 Mai 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> L'ibook d'un ami "G3-800" avait le même problème, j'ai suivi les conseils de ce site
> 
> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/reparation_video_g3_article796.html
> 
> ...



C'était dans le cas où j'aurai plusieurs ibook à réparer ( les 40 ont depuis été largement remboursé   ) . Après on peut prendre n'importe quoi d'autre de métallique .
Après avoir ouvert une bonne vingtaine  de fois un ibook  , c'est toujours aussi "chaud"  ..... c'est le stress du comédien avant de rentrer sur scène


----------



## YmerBee (9 Mai 2006)

Je vous rejoins : mon ibook G3 900Mhz a grillé son disque dur 2 moins avant ses 3 ans et... j'avais pas pris l'apple care (inutile de préciser à quel point je regrette) :rose:

Réparation par Apple centre = 330 euros ttc, je laisse tomber et je vais commander un Mac Intel 

Je voudrais quand meme tenter de remplacer moi-même le disque dur de mon iBook adoré :
- quel modèle de disque choisir ? besoin mémoire = entre 40 et 80Go
- comment procéder au démontage-remontage ? j'étais tombée sur un site qui montrait ça dans un lien du forum mais pas moyen de remettre la main dessus !

Merci d'avance


----------



## skydream (9 Mai 2006)

YmerBee a dit:
			
		

> Je vous rejoins : mon ibook G3 900Mhz a grillé son disque dur 2 moins avant ses 3 ans et... j'avais pas pris l'apple care (inutile de préciser à quel point je regrette) :rose:


non en fait l'extension de garantie de 3 ans est limitée au problème des cartes mères, pas aux disques durs qui lachent. 300  pour un HD à changer c'est surprenant, t'es sur que c'est le disque?


----------



## YmerBee (9 Mai 2006)

Oui en tout cas le devis qu'ils m'ont fait c'est ça, de mémoire (je l'ai pas sous les yeux malheureusement) c'est environ 130 euros de disque et 120 de main d'oeuvre
Je trouve ça cher aussi c'est pour ça que je voudrais me débrouiller 

Quel disque on peut monter sur un iBook de cette génération ?

merci


----------



## YmerBee (9 Mai 2006)

C'est con mais ça me soulage un peu de savoir que mon pb aurait pas été pris en compte par Apple Care !


----------



## skydream (9 Mai 2006)

cette page peut être utile pour le disque dur. Par contre je pensais que ce type de disque dur était un peu moins cher...


----------



## YmerBee (9 Mai 2006)

Merci pour tes conseils, super la page  sur le démontage du disque ! 

par contre le disque que tu me présente au meme prix que celui qu'on me chiffrait chez Apple, que penses-tu de celui-là ? http://www.ifixit.com/cart/customer/product.php?productid=520&cat=7&page=1

Sais-tu s'il existe une page qui liste les disques surs possibles sur iBook ? J'ai un 14" G3 900Mhz

Merci encore 
Bee


----------



## skydream (9 Mai 2006)

oui j'ai remarqué après qu'il y avait une page réservé matos ibook. Bien celui là c'est un 4200 tr/min et je sais pas si c'est suffisant... à vrai dire je connais pas trop ce qu'il faut; mais je pense que la réactivité du disque peut se sentir sur de gros fichiers (si quelqu'un peut me confirmer?:modo: )


----------



## YmerBee (9 Mai 2006)

J'ai trouvé le TravelStar 7K60 à moins de 92 euros sur ebay !
Il vaut mieux l'acheter direct aux USA ou c'est mieux de passer par un intermédiaire ?

Désolée je suis lourde avec toutes mes questions mais j'ai jamais changé la poindre pièce sur mes macs depuis plus de 15ans alors je flippe...


----------



## pacis (10 Mai 2006)

tu peux prendre n'importe quel disque dur au format 2,5" ( donc de 10Go à 120Go maxi et de 4200 à 7200tr/mn maxi ). Tous fonctionneront.
Ouvrir n'est pas si compliqué, et cela vaut largement les 120&#8364; de ton devis. Lance toi ....

Sinon  , voici deux dossiers de démontages  pour les disques durs ( et en français !! ):
* http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_dual_usb_article18.html
* http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookdual.htm

Bonne chance


----------



## YmerBee (10 Mai 2006)

Cool, j'ai effectivement plus qu'à me lancer maintenant ! 
C'est sûr ça va être l'angoisse mais ça vaut le coup

Pour le disque merci bcp de te précision, c'est vraiment la jungle pour trouver un disque, je pense que je vais rester sur le TravelStar parce qu'apparemment on dit bco de bien sur ce disque sur le forum...

Je vous tiendrais au jus, à + !

Bee


----------



## skydream (10 Mai 2006)

celui là a l'air pas mal je crois il n'est pas trop cher sur rue montgallet et disponible chez surcouf.




> tu peux prendre n'importe quel disque dur au format 2,5" ( donc de 10Go à 120Go maxi et de 4200 à 7200tr/mn maxi ). Tous fonctionneront.


  Quand j'ai effectué une recherche sur rue montgallet j'ai vu qu'il y avait différents formats ( SCSI U160/ SCSI U320 / ATA / ATA II / UDMA ... ) celà n'a aucune importance?


----------



## YmerBee (10 Mai 2006)

Je sais donc quoi prendre maintenant
Trop fort, vraiment ce forum est très sympa et utile !


----------



## pacis (10 Mai 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> celui là a l'air pas mal je crois il n'est pas trop cher sur rue montgallet et disponible chez surcouf.
> 
> Quand j'ai effectué une recherche sur rue montgallet j'ai vu qu'il y avait différents formats ( SCSI U160/ SCSI U320 / ATA / ATA II / UDMA ... ) celà n'a aucune importance?



en format 2,5" il n'y en a pas plétore . Juste de l'IDE ( UDMA100 ) et du S-ATA. 
* S-ATA pour les macbookpro
* IDE pour les anciens portables Apple ( IDE ou UDMA100 c'est pareil )

Donc faire une recherche avec 2,5" et UDMA, reste la taille et la vitesse ( plus le chiffre sera gros , mieux cela sera ...  ) . Petit rappel, taille maxi à 120Go.


----------



## pim (10 Mai 2006)

Je viens mettre mon petit grain de sel dans la discussion 

Les mauvaises langues disent que les disques durs Toshiba sont pas chers mais bruyants, et que les Hitachi sont rapides mais peu fiables   Donc je vous conseille plutôt Seagate Momentus, en 5400 tr/min, pour concilier silence de fonctionnement, faibles vibrations et rapidité.

Il existe toutes sortes de modèles, jusqu'à 160 Go, avec l'enregistrement perpendiculaire


----------



## skydream (10 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Il existe toutes sortes de modèles, jusqu'à 160 Go, avec l'enregistrement perpendiculaire



tu veux dire que les données sont écrites sur l'épaisseur du disque???


----------



## YmerBee (10 Mai 2006)

Il paraît que si on prend un 7200tr/min on voit vraiment la différence par rapport à un 4200 ou un 5400.... 
Il y a des risques ?


----------



## pim (10 Mai 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que les données sont écrites sur l'épaisseur du disque???



ARf ! Ça veut juste dire que c'est une toute nouvelle technologie qui permet de dépasser la limite de 120 Go sur laquelle tout le monde butait il y a peu 

Dans le détail, le champ magnétique sur le support n'a plus la même orientation, il l'ont tourné de 90°, ce qui permet de mettre plus de cellules pour mettre des 0 et des 1 



			
				YmerBee a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît que si on prend un 7200tr/min on voit vraiment la différence par rapport à un 4200 ou un 5400....
> Il y a des risques ?



Plus ça tourne vite, plus ça va vite mais plus il y a de vibrations ou de bruit.


Si tu veux un silence total et un fonctionnement super économe pour la batterie, il y a le 4K120 chez Hitachi, en 4200 tr/min qui consomme rien et qui est totalement inaudible ; celui là j'en rêve mais problème y'a personne qui le vends en France ou presque ! 4200 tr/min c'est pas vendeur quand on peut trouver 7200 tr/min...
En compromis, il y a le Seagate Momentus 5400.3 en 160 Go, en 5400 tr/min. Il vibre légèrement plus que l'équivalent de chez Seagate en 4200 tr/min, mais le son émis reste dans un très beau grave, et la grattement de la tête lors des lectures/écritures est inaudible. Hum je l'aime celui là ! :love:
Sinon le Hitachi 7K120 à 7200 tr/min est très rapide, mais il doit faire plus de vibrations et plus de bruits ; pas sûr qu'il consomme beaucoup plus que ses copains à 5400 tr/min - à voir dans le détail.

Pour rester dans les généralités, il se dit qu'un bon 5400 tr/min avec 16 Mo de cache surpasse en rapidité un 7200 tr/min avec 8 Mo de cache. Moi je crois qu'en utilisation réelle, un bon 5400 tr/min bien silencieux est un très bon choix, même si il n'a que 8 Mo de cache.


----------



## YmerBee (10 Mai 2006)

Moi j'ai pas besoin de beaucoup de mémoire, j'attends un mois because finances et je craque sur l'iMac Duo core... 
Donc le portable si je peux le remettre en marche ça sera un poste accessoire (le luxe, je jubile d'avance !). 
Du coup un 60Go me suffirait amplement vu que j'avais que 40 jusque là ! 
Certes, 40Go très pleins, ceci expliquant peut-être la panne......... Mais maintenant tous les fichiers et appli lourdes ne seront que sur l'iMac, donc pas de risque.


----------



## YmerBee (13 Mai 2006)

Juste un petit clin d'oeiil pour cloturer cette discussion : 

Bien décidée à remplacer le disque de mon ibook toute seule comme une grande, je suis allée le récupérer hier chez mon Apple centre (à qui j'ai demandé après devis de ne pas faire la réparation), 

Ce matin, à tout hasard, je vide la PRAM (option-pomme-P-R au démarrage) et.... il fonctionne !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Apple centre m'avait annoncé que le disque dur était HS, je bloquais sur un écran bleu au démarrage.

Quid du sérieux des Apple centre ? ils m'avaient fait un devis de remplacement du disque à plus de 300 euros... J'ai monté l'iBook en target, vérification du disque nickel... 

Soit ils ont fait la réparation par erreur, soit j'ai bien failli me faire avoir ! 

En tout cas quel bonheur de retrouver mon iBook adoré..... :love:

Allez, à + 
Bee


----------



## pim (13 Mai 2006)

Malhonnêteté ou incompétence de la part du Apple Center ?

N'hésite pas, balance : ville + nom de l'Apple Center + nom de la personne qui t'a fait le devis, double à Apple France


----------



## pacis (13 Mai 2006)

un disque dur qui ne fonctionne pas un jour peu redémarrer quelques jours après, tu as eu de la chance c'est tout. ( faut qu'elles se reposent ces petites là de temps en temps )


----------



## pim (13 Mai 2006)

pacis a dit:
			
		

> un disque dur qui ne fonctionne pas un jour peu redémarrer quelques jours après, tu as eu de la chance c'est tout. ( faut qu'elles se reposent ces petites là de temps en temps )


Très étrange !

Donc il risque de retomber en panne rapidement !???


----------



## pacis (13 Mai 2006)

bien sur ...


----------



## apenspel (14 Mai 2006)

YmerBee a dit:
			
		

> j'étais tombée sur un site qui montrait ça dans un lien du forum mais pas moyen de remettre la main dessus !


Ce ne serait pas ça ?

Sterpin point net ?! Je le trouve assez net, moi !


----------



## YmerBee (14 Mai 2006)

Hello

Je me suis absentée un peu, avec ordi mais sans connexion internet  Bref, me voilà de retour.

Je me suis rendue compte que mon disque avait été reformaté par l'Apple Center, qui pour ne pas le citer ;-) est Mac Tribu à Montpellier. 

En effet mon disque ne s'appelle plus "Macintosh HD" mais "disque", et ils ont fait une faute dans l'orthographe de mon prénom (nom session), énervant car on peut pas le changer sans reformater à nouveau. Tout ça est donc vraiment très étrange ! :hein:

Par contre je pense pas que le disque ait été changé, il est toujours à 40Go. C'est un Fujitsu MHS2040AT D pour donner le détail.

Vérification du disque = nickel, aucun pb détecté. Mon disque risque-t-il pour autant de retomber en panne ? y a-t-il un moyen de savoir s'il a une faiblesse ?

Mille mercis pour vos réponses et pour la lien de démontage du disque (au cas où...)


----------



## skydream (14 Mai 2006)

reformaté c'est à dire qu'ils ont fait une remise à zéro ? Sans rien te demander?


----------



## YmerBee (14 Mai 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> reformaté c'est à dire qu'ils ont fait une remise à zéro ? Sans rien te demander?



Ils m'avaient appelée pour me demander s'il fallait conserver les données et j'avais répondu que non parce que j'avais pu tout sauvegarder. 
Mais je ne pensais pas qu'ils auraient fait le reformage vu que j'ai finalement pas fait faire la réparation...


----------



## pacis (15 Mai 2006)

mode Hors Sujet : 
YmerBee > je n'avais pas vu que l'on était voisin , un petit coucou alors .
fin mode Hors Sujet.


Un disque peu tomber en panne n'importe quand . Peut être est-il reparti mais pour combien de temps ... 
Pourquoi étant de Nîmes, tu n'as pas été à ProMac ? ( même si de toute façon il amène les ordinateurs à réparer chez Acta à Montpellier ).


----------



## YmerBee (15 Mai 2006)

pacis a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi étant de Nîmes, tu n'as pas été à ProMac ? ( même si de toute façon il amène les ordinateurs à réparer chez Acta à Montpellier ).



Hello voisin !

Ben la raison est vraiment toute bête : j'ai appris l'existence de ProMac après avoir déposé mon ordi à Mtpel... :rose:
C'est embêtant ce risque de nouvelle panne, on sait pas si on doit s'en resservir ou pas finalement. Je vais essayer de sauvegarder au maximum et puis on verra bien !

A +


----------

